# .902 OTA update failed and have huge problem :(



## houdiniact (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok guys I know this is my first post but I have everything that I can crossed because I do not have a phone to use at the moment because of this. I am soooo bummed out right now.

So I have used theory roms on my bionic and have done plenty of flashing and not had any problems. I had used cheescake to get some updates in the past so.... I decided to use the Guide on these forums " how to receive OTAs again if you are on a leak. That went just fine went through that whole process wonderfully.

I was then rooted and on a stock phone. So I went into settings next and checked for any updates I said yes to download and it downloaded and asked if I wanted install. I said sure it is an ota so there shouldn't be any problems... RIGHT???

Well wrong it completed its thing and when it rebooted I got the AP fastboot flash mode screen here is exactly what it says

This is what I see on my screen:

AP Fastboot Flash Mode (S) (Invalid CDT)
0A.61

Battery OK 
OK to Program
Transfer Mode:
USB Connected

Invalid CG Version (CG: cdt)
Invalid CG Version (CG: cdt)

Those three blocks of text are what I see on my screen.

I tried the power button just turns the screen off if I hit it again that screen instantly pops up. If I pull the battery Hold Down the power button for a second to drain any juice left over pop the battery in and try holding the volume up and down keys and hitting the power button I just get back to the above screen. If I hold just the volume down key and hit the power button I also get the same screen. I have no idea what to do at this point. I'm screwed.

For the record I do have RSD lite installed and ready to go. I have used it in the past. My laptop computer and my desktop both have it and the motorola drivers installed and ready. Both systems have used the rsd lite in the past.

Does anyone know how I can get my phone working now? I don't care if I lose root or end up back at square one I just need a working phone.

Thanks in advance and hopefully someone can help me.


----------



## mild7intl (Dec 29, 2011)

Just sbf it to a known working version you're fine

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Look for the path to ota thread for bionic on this website. Or recover from brick thread..

You'll need a PC and standard cable... And maybe a charged battery depending on how long you've been trying.. But there is a way back to a working phone-don't panic!

Some really good folks have been helping people through these snafus. i'm not so helpful other than saying hold on before you give up...

bionic uses a different file than sbf but there is similar file and with right drivers and patience you'll be up and running..
_
Sent from my cell


----------



## houdiniact (Nov 6, 2011)

Marley thanks for the support and mild 7, I can just download any sbf file for bionic?

Thant sounds so easy  I feel dumb i'm gonna give it a try.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Your gping to have to fastboot or moto-fastboot the cdt.bin from the lastest build you were on before you can proceed with anything. You will not be able to flash or wipe anything until you fix the cdt error.


----------



## 7bigjohn (Oct 13, 2011)

Same thing happened to me. Follow the instructions here. It has a link to the only .893 recovery file that ever worked for me. I've downloaded and tried at least 3 different others. I was on .901 trying to get to .902 and bricked my phone. This got me back to a workable phone. Haven't tried rooting yet.

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/motorola-droid-bionic/197374-5-5-5-893-fxz-901-902-compatible-902-update.html


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

All you have to do is take out the cdt.bin from the original 893 fxz and replace it with the cdt from the 902 update


----------



## houdiniact (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok so where do I get the cdt file that I need to put in?? Then how do I put it in??

You guys are awesome thanks guys.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

I sent you a PM


----------



## beast18 (Nov 5, 2011)

In the forum there is topic i believe unbrick your bionic. There is a guide there on the op. I used it and it worked great. No problems just be sure to follow the instructions. And make sure when you move the moto-fastboot over to the flash me file take the 2 dil files with it. It is really easy. I went from 901 back to 893 then to 902 with no problems now running eclipse 2.1 and it rocks no data drops and faster speeds both 3g and 4 g. Good luck

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## houdiniact (Nov 6, 2011)

So this problem has been fixed thanks to timmy10shoes!!! Great guy


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

houdiniact said:


> So this problem has been fixed thanks to timmy10shoes!!! Great guy


You're right in that. Timmy is a great guy.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

